#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-10
<Kevin> hi
<Guest13167> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-11
<Guest6596> hi
<ashickur-noor> DIE
<ashickur-noor> die
<jibon> hi
<jibon> jhon rasel, r u here?
<jibon> me osohai from LIFO
<jibon> hi ekhushey
<jibon> rashel bro
<jibon> i need to talk with you.
#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-15
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-01-11
<Rezwan> e66: hola!
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-08
<Ekushey> computer hang korsilo
<Ekushey> reboot korlam
<Ekushey> kono partner paile teknaf to telulia ekta cycle tour kortam
<codeur> এই সময়ে পাওয়া চান্স কম। দেশে পরিস্থিতি ভাল হইলে পাবেন হয়ত
<Ekushey> hu thanda arektu komle aarki
<Ekushey> february-march er dike
<Ekushey> 64 ta zila... time lagbe
<Ekushey> oh shob zilay toh jawa hobe na
<Ekushey> teknaf theke start kore tetulia
<codeur> এর জন্য ফিটনেস ইমপ্রুভ করুন
<Ekushey> hu :)
<codeur> রাস্তায় সাইকেল নষ্ট হলে কী করবেন?
<codeur> আপনার সাইকেল কী নরলাম সাইকেল-রিকশা মেকাররা ঠিক করতে পারবে?
<codeur> ধরেন টায়ার লিক, চেইন ছিড়ে গেলো .... ইত্যাদী
<Ekushey> spare parts carry korte hobe
<codeur> খাদ্য দ্রবও তো কেরী করতে হবে মনে হয়। সব কিছু তো খাইতে পারবেন না
<codeur> রাস্তাঘাটে সবখানে মুরগী পাইবেন কই? ;-)
<codeur> খাওয়ার জন্য
<sharif> hii
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-10
<sharif> hii
<Ekushey> hello sharif
<sharif> help me 
<sharif> ubuntu member hobo kamon kory 
<sharif> bolty parben kayo
<Ekushey> sharif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<InfoAngel> Title: "Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/4noe3o
<sharif> vi wiki page asay amar
<Ekushey> link?
<sharif> https://launchpad.net/~sharif-shown
<InfoAngel> Title: "MD.sharif molla in Launchpad" - http://tinyurl.com/o7atema
<sharif> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/sharif-shown
<InfoAngel> Title: "sharif-shown - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/q6zx3t2
<sharif> Ekushey vi
<Ekushey> you have to show how you've significantly contributed to ubuntu
<Ekushey> and list them on your wiki page
<sharif> akon ami ubuntu member hobo ki kory
<Ekushey> read what i wrote above
<sharif> vi apner gmail id asay 
<Ekushey> no
<Ekushey> sharif: read this page carefully: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<InfoAngel> Title: "Membership/NewMember - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/npyrqom
#ubuntu-bd 2016-01-17
<PowerKiller>  #ubuntu-bn
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-09
<pavlushka> Hello every one :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<saiful> suggest some irc channel 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How was the day Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> ok ty and yours
<pavlushka> heh, my day had a little adventure and was a bit busy :)
<Kilos> what
<pavlushka> Kilos: I always used to be busy in easy matters and ......
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-10
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-11
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Welcome Tanvir :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<zaki> pavlushka: ty
<pavlushka> How are you?
<zaki> oky, but busy too much. :|
<zaki> you?
<pavlushka> me too, but dont feel like to be busy :(
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> hmm... pavlushka 
<Kilos> interesting
<Kilos> needed lots of help i see
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos , you there? :)
<Kilos> yes pavlushka 
<Kilos> yanks use hey as a greeting
<Kilos> you watch too ,many movies
<pavlushka> Hey Tanvir , So you have another nick C-4 :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, and comb my hair in a wrong way :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Tanvir: I mean grouped :)
<pavlushka> Good Night ahoneybun :p
<ahoneybun> night pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-12
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> I am good, dinner time, brb :)
<zaki> :)
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> and afk pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<zaki> https://bartongeorge.io/2017/01/09/welcome-the-new-ubuntu-based-precision-line-up-mobile-workstations-plus-a-new-all-in-one/
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-13
<RogueOmega7> what up!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-14
<pavlushka> ping dipraw 
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> how are u?
<pavlushka> I am good zaki , how are you?
<pavlushka> Hello abhra :)
<pavlushka> and o/ Kilos 
<zaki> I'm oky :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-15
<pavlushka> !info Bengali
<lubotu2> Package Bengali does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info bengali
<lubotu2> Package bengali does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info bn-BD
<lubotu2> Package bn-BD does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info bn-bd
<lubotu2> Package bn-bd does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info beng
<lubotu2> Package beng does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info bangla
<lubotu2> Package bangla does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info pip
<lubotu2> Package pip does not exist in xenial
<pavlushka> !info python-pip
<lubotu2> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-07
<pavlushka> o/ zaki 
<pavlushka> o/
<zaki> hei pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey
<pavlushka> so anything up?
<zaki> pavlushka, not much 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-11
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: my phone is walton, what your's?
<zaki> !!
<zaki> pavlushka, MI A2 Lite
<pavlushka> zaki: lost my imei
<zaki> how?
<pavlushka> rooting, that went wrong, then reflashing stock and then again rooting, this time it went ok but no imei
<zaki> ah
<zaki> so what's your plan now? 
